# Win 10 21H2 adds ransomware protection to security baseline!



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Windows 10 21H2 adds ransomware protection to security baseline
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...s-ransomware-protection-to-security-baseline/


----------

